# A few How-to's from Grimvisions



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I am digging thru my site and posting these here since I have had a long hiatus from HF

Painting Skint Tones on Creatures - Grimvisions

Painting a Foam Skull - Grimvisions

Painting Lichens on a Prop Piece - Grimvisions (authored by DaveTheDead)

I re-wrote this last year and added a lot of info. Its on haunt project I believe.
Monster Mud - Mr. Lo Pan (How I made Him) - Grimvisions


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmm... skin tones, check.
Foam skull, check.
Lichens, check.
Lo Pan, check.
Yup, all on HauntProject. What do you have for us next? 
BTW, if you want to see what I have linked for you, just put grimvisions in the search box or use this link:
http://www.hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Search&s=grimvisions

Awesome awesome stuff.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

HauntProject rocks!
Sorry, just had to shout that out!


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks SS! But this post is about the awesome Grimvisions stuff. 
But speaking of HauntProject... is that cemetery column how-to still in the works?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

You crack me up PerfessorEvil.
I will write some more how-to's. I just need some ideas....


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Looking forward to it krough, good to see you posting again!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I love your how-to's and even though I've tried to follow along, mine never look as good. Oh well.....I'll keep trying. Thanks for posting.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Trish, one of the things that I find very helpful is if you have questions or comments about a specific how-to comment on the blog how-to. It helps me to fix it if I have overlooked something and also to refine my writing of how-to's over time.
Its very possible I have overlooked something that would be helpful to everyone.

Kurt


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Nah...they were great. I just don't have that artistic eye...lol.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Lo-Pan has always been one of my favorite pieces from when you originally made him. One year I hope to have an entire ensemble of creepy musicians inspired by him.


----------

